# Not Seen this before Zenith or Movado?



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I've seen people describe Movado watches as Zenith to give them a bit more cache as the Zenith name is associated with some fairly pricey watches. However i've not seen one with the Movado name combined with the Zenith logo, before. I always thought it was a bit of a sales ploy like advertising a sicura as a Breitling ie no link at all hardly. Looking at this though it seems that Movado and Zenith are one and the same?

Its decribed as a 1970's watch with the Electronic tuning fork Zenith cal 50 and for sale in California, for what seems a fairly reasonable £180. All the Zenith logos are there, dial, crown and clasp. Additionally the case back bears the name surf, a Zenith model from the 80's I think? Rather than 70's. The watch looks 80's in design rather than 70's and looks modern for an electronic. Is it some sort of run out model using up old movements? Using the Zenith logos to help sell them? @scottswatches have you come across others like it/can shed any light on it? Thanks. Nigel.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

It isn't that uncommon Nigel - Zenith, Movado and Mondia joined up in 1969, and several watches are dual branded.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks Scott, I hadn't realised that. Makes sense.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

if you are interested in vintage watches; Movado from the 1950's have an interesting history, including patent on a mainspring design. vin.


----------

